# Mower only runs when choke is on



## JaksLax (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a Toro model 56125 - 7-25 Rear Engine Rider with a 7HP Tecumseh engine that will only run when the choke is on. I have taken the carb off and cleaned it overnight in carb cleaner and still no luck. It will run fine with choke on but as soon as I start to pull the choke off the engine dies. Any ideas on what else I can try?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Hi & welcome to TSF. Your symptoms are classic fuel starvation - so there is a blockage somewhere in the fuel delivery / carb set up.

I think you are going to have to pull the carb down and clean out all the jets. The holes in the jets are very small - so it only takes a tiny piece of muck to block or impede the fuel flow so the engine starves of fuel.


----------



## JaksLax (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, ill give it a shot and see what happens


----------

